# Freehub Oil



## Italia (Mar 7, 2008)

Is the Dumonde Tech freehub oil OK for lubing Mavic freehubs? Any other tried and true solutions? Can't find Mavic's official oil anywhere.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Pedro's Road Rage is discontinued.

Mavic requires a mineral oil. Dumonde Tech Freehub looks like a combo of mineral and synthetic according to the MSDS
http://www.dumondetech.com/dumonde/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/FHO-MSDS.pdf


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mavic freehubs work perfectly w/ Dumonde. 'Mineral oil' is a rough translation from french...it doesn't literally mean 'mineral oil' as we think of it. Virtually any oil will work, the only caution i've heard from Mavic tech guys is to stay away from oils w/ teflon added. I've been using Mobil1 for ages, and have used Dumonde as well.


----------



## Italia (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you both for the info. I have also heard that Shimano mineral oil (used for hydraulic brakes) can be used with good results. Comments?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

like i said...virtually ANY oil will work. lube the freehub regularly, like every couple thousand miles.


----------



## CAAD Rider (Mar 24, 2013)

Could anyone tell me if silicone spray is an option for free hub internals? Anyone have any firsthand experience in trying it on hubs?

Just wondering.....


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I just added some Phil's Waterproof grease to my new Boyd's Wheel hub to quiet the racket noise. It drastically reduced the decibel of the noise level. Just make sure you don't overpack the grease as Boyd said it might keep the pawls from engaging.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

CAAD Rider said:


> Could anyone tell me if silicone spray is an option for free hub internals? Anyone have any firsthand experience in trying it on hubs?
> 
> Just wondering.....


Maybe to flush it before forcing some new lube in but not as a permanent lube.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

CAAD Rider said:


> Could anyone tell me if silicone spray is an option for free hub internals? Anyone have any firsthand experience in trying it on hubs?
> 
> Just wondering.....


not a good idea. as i posted earlier..."virtually ANY *oil* will work"


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I've had good results lubricating freehub ratchet & pawls with SAE 80 automotive gear oil.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

CAAD Rider said:


> Could anyone tell me if silicone spray is an option for free hub internals? Anyone have any firsthand experience in trying it on hubs?
> 
> Just wondering.....


As others note: not a good idea. It is extremely low viscosity and I would be surprised if it had any resistance to being pushed out of the way by the pressure of the pawls. We use oil to lubricate machinery because we have a couple of hundred years of experience that demonstrates it works pretty well. You're welcome to experiment with stuff you have lying around the house but be prepared for negative outcomes if the product was not intended for the use.


----------



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

+1 for Dumonde Freehub Oil- Works great with Mavic free hubs.. As others have mentioned I am sure any of the over oils will work, but a few drops of Dumonde every few months has kept my Mavic's happy. Just remember NO GREASE on Mavic free hubs


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

No need to go with anything exotic here. Liquid Wrench Super Oil works very well, it's a cheap, long lasting mineral oil that can be found pretty much anywhere. Mobil 1 Gear Oil works great as well and a ~$7 bottle will last you the rest of your life.


----------



## Italia (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestions; those sound like winners. FYI, I phoned Mavic tech support and they said that Phil's Tenacious Oil (Phil Wood) works well.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Italia said:


> Thank you for your suggestions; those sound like winners. FYI, I phoned Mavic tech support and they said that Phil's Tenacious Oil (Phil Wood) works well.


OTOH, Zipp tech support writes:
_
" Do not use oils with tackifying additives, such as Phil Tenacious Oil, as these can gum up the mechanism and cause the pawls to stick._ " 
www.zipp.com/support/maintenance/88-188_hub_maintenance.php​


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Italia said:


> Thank you both for the info. I have also heard that Shimano mineral oil (used for hydraulic brakes) can be used with good results. Comments?


This is what I used and works fine


----------



## Tamagawa (Jul 8, 2013)

CAAD Rider said:


> Could anyone tell me if silicone spray is an option for free hub internals? Anyone have any firsthand experience in trying it on hubs?


For what it's worth, the mechanic at my LBS in Tokyo told me he has used silicone spray for mavic freehub internals. And given that he wrenched for the Fassa Bortolo pro cycling squad for a couple seasons (when Cancellara, Basso and Petacchi, among others, were on the team), I can only assume he knows what he's talking about.

Since hearing that, I've also been using it and my wheels are rolling fine. But who knows, maybe there are better options out there.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

tom_h said:


> I've had good results lubricating freehub ratchet & pawls with SAE 80 automotive gear oil.


this! especially if you're in the market to go buy something and have this laying around


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Tamagawa said:


> For what it's worth, the mechanic at my LBS in Tokyo told me he has used silicone spray for mavic freehub internals. And given that he wrenched for the Fassa Bortolo pro cycling squad for a couple seasons (when Cancellara, Basso and Petacchi, among others, were on the team), I can only assume he knows what he's talking about.


I'm thinking he was using it on the MAVIC "plastic bearing" to keep it quiet. Silicone spray is not very durable nor as good a lubricant for a high pressure surface like freehub pawls.


----------



## Tamagawa (Jul 8, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> I'm thinking he was using it on the MAVIC "plastic bearing" to keep it quiet. Silicone spray is not very durable nor as good a lubricant for a high pressure surface like freehub pawls.


Given that this was when I took my Ksyriums in to address the "death squeal," it's quite possible that you are correct. I do recall seeing him spraying it on the inside of the freehub body, but I don't remember whether he sprayed the pawls.


----------



## Ray R. (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry for the newbee question, but I though if you have sealed bearings, they did not require lubrication. My LBS does maintenance for free and I don't know if they lube the bearings.

thanks

Ray


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Ray R. said:


> Sorry for the newbee question, but I though if you have sealed bearings, they did not require lubrication. My LBS does maintenance for free and I don't know if they lube the bearings.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Ray


You are misinformed. ALL bearings need to be lubricated at some point. My guess is that your LBS won't include hub overhauls on their "free" maintenance deal.


----------



## Ray R. (Jun 14, 2013)

I stand misinformed. My question was, as a newbie, do the bearings need lubrication between overhauls? Or, in other words, do they need routine maintenance between rebuilds.
I'm sure if I needed an overhaul, they would tell me. With 500 miles on the Roubaix SL4. 

Ray


----------

